
Tim Cook to Host Fundraiser for Paul Ryan - mrgordon
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/20/tim-cook-to-host-fundraiser-for-paul-ryan/
======
mrgordon
I am _extremely_ disappointed to see Apple executives raising money for such a
terrible politician. Goes to show that many important people will donate to
both sides of the political spectrum to advance their careers even against
their personal beliefs. Sad.

Some highlights from Ryan's record:

* Rated 0% by the HRC, indicating an anti-gay-rights stance. (Dec 2006)

* Rated 13% by the ACLU, indicating an anti-civil rights voting record. (Dec 2002)

* Rated 100% by the NRLC, indicating a pro-life stance. (Dec 2006)

* Rated 0% by NORML, indicating an anti-legalization stance. (Jan 2014)

* Rated 8% by the NEA, indicating anti-public education votes. (Dec 2003)

* Rated 0% by the CAF, indicating opposition to energy independence. (Dec 2006)

* Rated 10% by the LCV, indicating anti-environment votes. (Dec 2003)

* Voted YES on decreasing gun waiting period from 3 days to 1. (Jun 1999)

* Rated 11% by APHA, indicating a anti-public health voting record. (Dec 2003)

It goes on and on...
[http://www.ontheissues.org/House/Paul_Ryan.htm](http://www.ontheissues.org/House/Paul_Ryan.htm)

~~~
pbarnes_1
Corporations don't care man. It's all about the $.

They're just hedging their bets that R's will retain the House while losing
Pres/Senate.

~~~
mrgordon
Sure but by giving money you are doing more than just hedging. You are
affecting the outcome.

Hopefully all prospective and current Apple employees consider the politics
and morality that the company is taking on.

------
mrgordon
Glad to see the mainstream media picked up on it:
[http://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Apple-CEO-Tim-
Co...](http://www.sfchronicle.com/politics/article/Apple-CEO-Tim-Cook-s-
fundraiser-for-Paul-Ryan-8326061.php?google_editors_picks=true)

From the comments:

"It's not personal. It's business."

So when does business take a stand against amoral and immoral people like Ryan
and Trump? So disappointed in Tim Cook. Did German businesses support Hitler
in the 1930s because "it's business"?

Slippery slope then. Slippery slope now.

------
mwpmaybe
Maybe they think they can buy him?

